# What does TFSi stand for?



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

Naive question I know - and I guess that "Turbo" and "Injection" are in there somewhere but what is the actual meaning of TFSi? :?:

Thanks....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo_fuel ... _injection
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Turbo fuel stratified injection

Google is a wonder tool sometimes. :wink:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Tremendous Fun and Super interesting... to drive.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Totally flipping sensible - init :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

totally flipping stupid initials.
turbo for silly idiots
time for some intelligence


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> totally flipping stupid initials.
> turbo for silly idiots
> time for some intelligence


 :lol:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

And TT stands for 'Turbo Thingy'....I think


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> totally flipping stupid initials.
> turbo for silly idiots
> time for some intelligence


 [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Too Freaking Slow, innit?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Too F**kin Slow Imbecile


----------

